# whats a good but cheap gun



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i want to get a little gun i could use just for freediving around navarre pier for mangroves, sheepies and maybe some smaller grouper at nearshore wrecks.....so what would a good cheap gun be?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

For what you want to do, get a pole spear. Fast re-load and you can actually kill all the fish you describe and much, much more with it. Get a good winged tip, about $25. Get a 6 ft. About $50 - $60 bucks for a good set up.

Oh, yeah, don't bother with the smaller grouper. I think the current limit is 20" for the red's and 22" for the blacks and gags, and its unlikely your going to see any of this size inshore or close to the beach unless there's a major storm or something..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are looking for a cheap little gun google JBL. If you want a little better google A. B. Biller Sea Hornet.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

They just had a spearfishing seminar at MBT they had all guns on sale you might still be able to get a good deal Chad


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

where is MBT at, havent been there before.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (4/18/2009)*where is MBT at, havent been there before.


On Barrancas Avenue east of navy blvd and west of Outcast Bait and Tackle, North side of Barrancas


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

For what you want to do,a pole spear is probably good enough. But, if you want an actual gun, something around 36" to 42" would probably do well.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

What exactly is your price range? A good gun can be bought new for around $200 minimum, anything less than that and you're cheating yourself. Pole spears on the other hand are an excellent thing to learn on and can be well outfitted for $50.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I second or third the polespear idea, easy to shoot, fast to reload and cheap to repair/replace. And, when you move up to a speargun shortly thereafter, you've got yourself a winter flounder rig for the gulf.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

im looking at the jbl carbine its 39" long and only 70$ new


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a good gun for the money and I believe you will be pleased with it. But what you gotta look at is that if you do upgrade guns then you will never use that JBL again. If you buy a pole spear and then upgrade guns, you not only will make a better purchase b/c you will have some knowledge but you will still have times when then pole spear is best to use; instead of two guns that do the same thing...if that makes sense.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i get ya...im shure after a while id like to upgrade but i could just pass the jbl to my little brother...but when i get my next pay check i wouldnt mind a pole spear.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

This looks like a really good deal. It the same size/brand that I started out with:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic321727-49-1.aspx


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/1134230621.html


----------

